# My 'new' UberMacro rig  (Caution:  Nikon Porn!!!!!)



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

My (lightly-used!) PB-6 just came in the mail today!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm super pumped now!

With a 28mm Nikkor reversed on the front end, I'm ready to take my macrophotography to the next level!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 20, 2012)

How long is that... erm... Bellows?


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 20, 2012)

wild. Let's see a sample!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I'm super pumped now!


The rig looks pretty excited too.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 20, 2012)

:geek: That thing is just CRAZY sweet!!

On a slightly different topic: How do you get drool out of a keyboard?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> wild. Let's see a sample!



"First Light": Uncropped eye of a needle.






(Almost) full-size image here.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

sm4him said:


> ..........On a slightly different topic: How do you get drool out of a keyboard?



Finding an EX+ PB-6 for less than $200 did the trick for me!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sweeeet! Now you can get me a high def full frame shot of an Aphid! lol!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> My (lightly-used!) PB-6 just came in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats kinda freaky. I have the same tripod, head and focusing rail. Now, if I only had that SWEEEET belows rail, I would be happy. :thumbup:


----------



## jake337 (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you attach your 105mm macro to that setup?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Can you attach your 105mm macro to that setup?



Yea, but the mag ratio isn't as much as the 28 reversed.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

wow nice!


----------



## Overread (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice!!*

Out of interest what happens to the magnification if you reverse the lens as opposed to mounting it normally to the bellows? I'm assuming the reversing increases the magnification, but by what factor are you gaining over mounting it straight to the bellows as normal?



*ps - now you've even more of an excuse to hunt down a junior geared head


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> My (lightly-used!) PB-6 just came in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks almost exactly like my setup!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, since I posted the needle, how 'bout some thread?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 20, 2012)

I think I just came in my pants.


Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

Strike-On-Box match head:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

Overread said:


> Nice!!*
> 
> Out of interest what happens to the magnification if you reverse the lens as opposed to mounting it normally to the bellows? I'm assuming the reversing increases the magnification, but by what factor are you gaining over mounting it straight to the bellows as normal?
> 
> ...



With the 28mm I bought just for this purpose, the numbers Nikon publishes are this:

In 'normal' mounting, 1.7 to 3.7:1
In 'reverse' mount, 3.2 to 7.7:1


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, use your new toy and make a "whatsit" thread for thursday.  I miss that game.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> Well, use your new toy and make a "whatsit" thread for thursday.  I miss that game.



As sm4him has already told me, no one may be able to guess it.

So I'm thinking of a self-imposed mag ratio limit.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 20, 2012)

I was just gonna say, the whatsit's just got extremely difficult!


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!!*
> ...



Where are you seeing this Sparky?  It should be quite a bit higher than that, I think, in both cases.  For normal mounting, I thought the calculation was built in lens magnification which for the 28 2.8 is 0.266:1 + 209mm/28mm = *7.73:1*

For reverse mount, I'm not 100% sure how it works with extension, but with no extension the rough calculation is 50/f, so for 28mm it would be ~1.8:1.  I dont know if you add to that the 209mm/28mm for max extension to get the total magnification or not.  You can always do the ruler test and see how many mm fills up the frame and compare that with the size of the sensor.


----------



## Skaperen (Jun 20, 2012)

That's the bellows I used to have.  But I reversed a 20mm on the front AND extended the bellows even more with the PK-11, PK-12, and PK-13 extension rings.  So I had even more mag.

I still have all the parts except the bellows.  The bellows material dried up and crumbled to pieces.  It was 10 years old at the time.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Where are you seeing this Sparky? ........



Nikon's own literature.

Keep in mind, the 28mm is _reversed_.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

Skaperen said:


> That's the bellows I used to have.  But I reversed a 20mm on the front AND extended the bellows even more with the PK-11, PK-12, and PK-13 extension rings.  So I had even more mag.
> 
> I still have all the parts except the bellows.  The bellows material dried up and crumbled to pieces.  It was 10 years old at the time.



I could add another 68mm of extension with my tube set.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you seeing this Sparky? ........
> ...



Do you have a link?  I know you're using it reversed. My point is that I think the magnification is HIGHER simply because the magnification when mounted normal is, I think, higher than what you've quoted by a lot.

EDIT:  Maybe normal mounting the focus plane is behind the front element of the lens/sensor??  Thats the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

IC solder connections on a PC board:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Do you have a link?  I know you're using it reversed. M........



Will the actual manual work?  Scroll down to page 19/20.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 20, 2012)

Great - something else to drool over.
:thumbup:


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a link?  I know you're using it reversed. M........
> ...


 
Perfect!  Thanks Sparky.  As I suspected in my original edit, the focus plane goes behind the front element (working distance goes to 0).



mjhoward said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...


----------



## Dillard (Jun 20, 2012)

nice man :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2012)

Safety pin (spring hinge end):


----------

